

Quora: How will mobile carriers react to iMessage? - gustaf
http://www.quora.com/How-will-mobile-carriers-react-to-iMessage

======
patrickod
It's things like this that would make me want to switch back to an iPhone. In
Ireland we are still charged ~€0.11 per SMS though it's possible to buy
bundles. My usage doesn't warrant a bundle but charged separately it would
still be a considerable chunk of my monthly usage. iMessage would effectively
halve my monthly bill and make little dent in my data usage so it's a win win.

~~~
gustaf
Yeah, I don't think everyone in US understand that people are way more
conscious about the cost of each SMS message in other countries

~~~
patrickod
Honestly it's a huge pain in the ass, so much so that I've actively tried to
stop using it. I can reach more people on Facebook or through IM and email in
equivalent time and not be charged through the nose for it. The carriers
should look to smaller bundles for non-smartphone people. Other than that
iMessage will kill them off.

